# Bought my bike, now what to buy?



## Oh How Original (Mar 9, 2021)

So, I've bought my first bike in many many years, a 2021 Trek Remedy 8, can't wait to collect it on the 24th.
So, I've got, a regular helmet for more road riding stuff and lighter work, a full face for when I plan to go a bit gnarlier off road.
I have a co2 pump, some pedals, gloves, shorts, fork pump, knee pads, elbow pads, water bottle and cage.
I'm not planning on buying every possible accessory, but I would like to make sure I've got all basis covered.
I plan to get an innertube, just for emergencies, even though the bikes set up tubeless right now.
I still need to get a work stand.
I have quite a few decent tools, but I do also need a multi tool.
What other suggestions could people give? Either for the bike to make the ride better or for the workshop/back pack?


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

Chain lube - your LBS can probably tell you what works well in your local area.
High quality Allen/Hex wrenches that won’t strip out on the first use.
Tire sealant - the sealant in your tires will need to be replenished every so often, ask your LBS how long sealant typically lasts in your area. A valve stem remover and syringe are nice to have so that you don’t have to take the tire partially off to add sealant.
Torque wrench.
Clear and tinted goggles or sunglasses.
Tire plug tool with bacon strips for the holes too big for the sealant to fill and will help keep you from having to add a tube.
I prefer a small hand pump to CO2 cartridges (just my personal preference). A cartridge lasts for one use, a pump can be used as many times as you need.
Chain powerlock link for if you snap a chain, you can use one to get your chain back together.
Most tools you won’t need immediately, you’ll just pick up as you go along.
Look at the fork and shock service manuals for any special tools you need to service them. Also the types of oils they use.


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

On top of what moosedriver mentioned, sounds like you might need some tire levers (pedro's are a favorite around here), tube patches (just because you fix one flat doesn't mean you won't get another in the same ride), and something to carry your flat/repair kit in. Sounds like you might be planning on using a backpack, is that right?

I also bring an ultralight, breathable, packable windbreaker with me if the weather is anything other than hot.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

First aid kit...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Oh How Original said:


> What other suggestions could people give? Either for the bike to make the ride better or for the workshop/back pack?


Dude. I mean this in the nicest way, but seriously. Just buy some time and get your butt in the saddle and ride!


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

Make sure the multi tool you buy has a chain splitter tool or buy one to carry. As mentioned if you snap a chain the damaged link may still need removing so you can fit a missing link.

Workstand is a good idea but I've not got one yet and manage most of the time. Specific tools will be needed eventually but only buy as an when required.

All you need for now is stuff for fixes to get you home in case of punctures and chain breaks. I always carry cable ties as they're handy for unusual problems to do hack fixes.

As mentioned glasses/goggles to avoid bugs and/or mud in your eyes or watering at speed. I never leave home without a waterproof jacket most of the year, it is the UK after all.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

You need a second bike. Didn't anyone tell you about N+1?


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I find any rides longer than 10 miles a water bottle is not enough, and I use a hydration back pack, which of course also is filled with my ride tools, spare tube, snacks, first aid kit, and tube patches. (I've never needed a tube patch for my bike while riding, but have gotten several other riders back going again instead of giving up my spare tube or watching them push their bikes back)


----------



## Oh How Original (Mar 9, 2021)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Dude. I mean this in the nicest way, but seriously. Just buy some time and get your butt in the saddle and ride!


Taken in the nicest way lol, this post isn't about buying every single piece of gimmicky nonsense, just looking for suggestions that will make life easier  stuff I may have overlooked or didn't even know existed.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

The most realistic big expense that you're going to need is a method of getting your rig to the trail.
Maybe you live right next to the trial that you want to ride for the rest of your life, I don't know. 
Most of us need to be able to attach a bike to a car or truck.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

A large caliber hand cannon for protection from wildlife.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

^^^^^ In England, that will go over well! 



Oh How Original said:


> Taken in the nicest way lol, this post isn't about buying every single piece of gimmicky nonsense, just looking for suggestions that will make life easier  stuff I may have overlooked or didn't even know existed.


Here is some semi-unsolicited advice gained from personal experience, I have found it to work well in all my (non-professional) endeavors. Professionally, we all have to care about the idea that: "We don't know what we don't know (and that's a bad thing)", and fix that before we make a huge blunder for our business. For hobbies, bikes included, I discovered a much better mantra: "If I don't know it, I don't need it". The way I have applied it to biking specifically is pretty simple:

Every single ride (every single one, truly), I have a post mortem at the end of the ride, takes 10-seconds to two-minutes of mental energy: What was missing? what do I wish I had? Was I carrying too much? not enough? what sucked on the bike? what sucked on me?

Before the next ride, if I had the money, I fixed it. Bigger water bottle, or new gloves. Lately new elbow and knee pads. Different size chainring. I've replaced tires, whole cassettes, stems or handlebars. Grips for sure. Absolutely a way to transport bikes, it sucked putting the bike inside my hatchback. Racing brake pads.

And after a bunch of seat time, a bunch of rides, the need to "buy stuff" went way down. then to zero. And every penny spent was zero wasted dollars because I didn't replace it because it was a shiny widget or because I was advised online to buy it, I replaced it because a ride taught me I needed it or would value it.

If you have the money your motivations and posting suggests you do, stop! ride! fix one thing every single ride to make the next ride better, until you run out of things to fix. Then ride it till it breaks then fix it again!


----------



## Oh How Original (Mar 9, 2021)

rtsideup said:


> The most realistic big expense that you're going to need is a method of getting your rig to the trail.
> Maybe you live right next to the trial that you want to ride for the rest of your life, I don't know.
> Most of us need to be able to attach a bike to a car or truck.


At the moment I will have to rely on cycling to the trails, or trains, simply because I don't yet drive, but I am in the process of doing it, over here the delays are so ridiculous though.


----------



## Oh How Original (Mar 9, 2021)

Whiterabbitt said:


> ^^^^^ In England, that will go over well!
> 
> Here is some semi-unsolicited advice gained from personal experience, I have found it to work well in all my (non-professional) endeavors. Professionally, we all have to care about the idea that: "We don't know what we don't know (and that's a bad thing)", and fix that before we make a huge blunder for our business. For hobbies, bikes included, I discovered a much better mantra: "If I don't know it, I don't need it". The way I have applied it to biking specifically is pretty simple:
> 
> ...


While I do understand what you're saying, since I've applied this logic in my other hobby of RC cars before.
I'd rather ask and get some good recommendations, than get sold the wrong thing.
That said, I don't intend to carry every possible biking accessory, I am on the lookout for a hydration pack, since I realise for longer rides in summer (yes England is allowed 3 hot days a year now  ) I don't think a single water bottle will suffice.
So, it's things like that I want to make the correct purchases of, it didn't even enter my mind until someone else mentioned it.
That's more what this topic is about, rather than every single accessory in the garage strapped to my bike and bag


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

My short list of stuff that I absolutely need to have category on every back country ride.
-Stuff to repair a flat
-Something to tighten loose bolts
-Sufficient amount of Water for the length of ride and local atmospheric conditions
-Helmet (Only cause it looks cool. Don't plan on ever actually using the protective features. Amirite?)
-Eye protection (dirt and rocks in the ole eye ball is not fun)
-Gloves (digging dirt and rocks out of the palms of your hands is not fun)

Stuff I carry on rides that I don't necessarily need but still like to have around.
-Calories (bars, gels, blocks if the ride is longer than say 1.5-2 hours)
-Something to repair a broken chain (Extra master link and chain breaker). Never used it on the trail before but I have helped other people out before.



Stuff that I bought that I never regretted but you might not necessarily need.
-Tools. Only time I've ever regretted buying the right tool for the job was if I cheapened out and bought a cheap version. Even tools I thought I would never use again were used multiple times.
-Shock pump.
-Repair stand. Should have bought one 20 years ago
-Good bike rack and tailgate pad


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Oh How Original said:


> While I do understand what you're saying, since I've applied this logic in my other hobby of RC cars before.
> I'd rather ask and get some good recommendations, than get sold the wrong thing.
> That said, I don't intend to carry every possible biking accessory, I am on the lookout for a hydration pack, since I realise for longer rides in summer (yes England is allowed 3 hot days a year now  ) I don't think a single water bottle will suffice.
> So, it's things like that I want to make the correct purchases of, it didn't even enter my mind until someone else mentioned it.
> That's more what this topic is about, rather than every single accessory in the garage strapped to my bike and bag


I think hydration is the perfect example of getting out and riding first. Besides how much water you really need is how do you want to carry it? You can't trust our advice for that due to different strokes and all that.

I would NOT tolerate a pack when riding. No way, no how. I _might_ tolerate a fanny pack, which I use for hiking sometimes, but I suspect not. But I may try it sometime. (yes I know you blokes call it something else  )

By far the best way to carry water on my rides is on the bike for one bottle, and _sometimes_ an extra small bottle in the pocket of whatever jersey I'm wearing.

BUT, I'll bet some here would hate that method of carry, and swear by a particular model of camelback or fanny pack. The individual nature of this particular decision makes it more difficult to reliably trust online advice unless the question is more like "I prefer to carry water on my back. What model of hydration pack do you use and why do you like it?". But that is a very specific and targeted question rather than a general what to get question! Besides, all the cool kids wear fanny packs, I hear


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Agree with not buying a pack. You have no idea where or how long you are going to ride. So what is the rush? I ride a lot and only use packs when going on trips, like shuttle days, downieville, etc. Just drink a bottle in the car on the way to the trail, and put one bottle on the bike, which I usually do not even open on rides of less than 1.5 hours or crazy hot days (but I still always take it).

Buying stuff is always easy. It's not something you have to do upfront. Either in a bike shop or online, it takes very little time.

The basics for a bike IMO are tire repair (spare tube + levers), bottle + cage, multitool, master link, frame/seat bags for all the above (+ wallet, phone, keys). Fenders for winter, not so relevant in the next few months.
Gloves (giro my favorite) and protective eyewear.


----------

